# Newbie Here!



## postingm (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi i am new here i hope i am welcomed to join discussions and ask some questions.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. It will take a while for TAM logistics to approve you. You may ask now or wait, but likely will get more answers in specific forum.


----------

